# What's the sketchiest place you've ever traveled to?



## Santa Fe Swag (May 13, 2022)

What brought you there? Would you ever go back?


----------



## mickey339 (May 13, 2022)

Greece.
Absolute shithole. And I've been to New York.


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (May 13, 2022)

Baltimore.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 13, 2022)

Popeyes Chicken


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (May 13, 2022)

Your Moms house.


----------



## mickey339 (May 13, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Your Moms house.


MY MOM'S HOUSE IS VERY NICE!!!!
My dad cleans it while you are in the bedroom....


----------



## sasazuka (May 13, 2022)

Some areas of Paris were super-sketchy even in the late 1990s. I made the mistake of travelling there on Bastille Day weekend when hotels were booked solid and, on the first night, I stayed in a pretty nice modern hotel, I think it was a Novotel, but, on the second night, I stayed in a much dumpier hotel and had stuff stolen from my hotel room. Alas, I don't remember which arrondisement it was in.

I've also been to Detroit but I didn't see the "bad" parts and many of the suburbs are great mini-cities in their own rights with much more of a vibrant mini-downtown area than most Canadian suburbs.


----------



## AMERICA (May 13, 2022)

> sketchiest place?
WASHINGTON DC AT NIGHT (ON A WEIRD STREET NAMED AFTER SOME NIGGER)

> would you go there again?
FUCK NO


----------



## Doc Cassidy (May 13, 2022)

Djibouti, what an absolute shithole. You have to take malaria pills just to get off the ship. Did you know that over 90% of women and girls in Djibouti have had their clits cut off?


----------



## Alcoholocaust (May 13, 2022)

England 

To this day I cannot tell what brought me to visit that God forsaken island but because of horrors beyond comprehension that I have witnessed in there I will never go back.


----------



## Open Window Maniac (May 13, 2022)

Camden, New Jersey.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (May 13, 2022)

China
It was right before the 2008 beijing olympics. It was an utter shithole. Dirty, smog, people begging, tourist traps, tour guides that steal. If there is a place on earth that deserves a nuke its china.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (May 13, 2022)

Alcoholocaust said:


> England
> 
> To this day I cannot tell what brought me to visit that God forsaken island but because of horrors beyond comprehension that I have witnessed in there I will never go back.


You should have gone to Scotland or Wales. Or the Isle of Wight. 

Anyway, the seediest place I've visited is Corpus Cristi, Texas. That place was looked post-apocalyptic in areas. Polar opposite of what you would expect from an oil-rich gulf city. In fact, a lot of the gulf coast towns in Texas are falling apart, and not just because of the occasional hurricane.


----------



## Helium Bubble (May 13, 2022)

Combat zones don't count, I assume?  Because, well, Iraq.

Tampico, Mexico.  Was there for work in '18 and '19.  The whole Veracruz area is cartel stomping grounds.  Got off the plane, walked up the jetway, turned the corner and the first person I saw was a dude who looked about 17 in full camo, body armor, carrying an H&K G3 with an underslung M203-- Mexican Army or Federale or something.  That's when you know you're in a bad fucking neighborhood.

A lot of the areas of Tampico actually reminded me of Iraq.  The first floor windows and doors are all barred.  The storefronts all use those heavy roll up doors you also see in shithole neighborhoods in the US.


----------



## Had (May 13, 2022)

Canadian side of Niagara falls
2 most depressing weeks of my life, they got fucking nothing there.


----------



## Lone MacReady (May 13, 2022)

Shootland, Bodymore, Maryland has some fucking abyssal trash in it.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 13, 2022)

For me it was Gibraltar. It's this tiny plot of land that's officially Overseas British Territory within Spain and there is something so incredibly off about that place. I felt uncomfortable throughout my brief stay there. Everything looks normal and regular but it's like a facade, like a Disneyland version of what a British city on the Mediterranean would be like. Then there's that runway for planes that's right next to the road and the promenade leading into the city. You walk into the city with huge planes landing right next to you. I could not believe this was allowed.  I shudder to think what would happen if a plane ever crashed there, I think half of Gibraltar would be wiped off the map.

Edit: here's a video of what I'm referring to


----------



## PFM (May 13, 2022)

A makeshift strip club in an abandoned warehouse in Baltimore.


----------



## JULAY (May 13, 2022)

Helium Bubble said:


> A lot of the areas of Tampico actually reminded me of Iraq.  The first floor windows and doors are all barred.  The storefronts all use those heavy roll up doors you also see in shithole neighborhoods in the US.


My dude, that's pretty much everywhere in Latin America.


----------



## LetterlandMafia (May 13, 2022)

Callao in Peru looked like it had been bombed in places. Taxi drivers have to drive through it to get to the airport and they lock the doors and hide their valuables the moment they enter.

Gloucester was a lot sketchier than I thought it would be. Nice cathedral but away from there it looked really dilapidated and run down. Only place I’ve ever been harassed by a junkie and where I live isn’t exactly super prosperous either.


----------



## Usb2200a (May 13, 2022)

Theres’s a few spots in Bristol, England that I should known better than to go too.
Even for the dank.


----------



## Törni (May 13, 2022)

I remember getting out of U-Bahn at Kreuzberg and in the middle of the day there's just some dude shooting up heroin on the stairs. Walked up the stairs, did a 180 and took the next U-Bahn back to Alexanderplatz. Other than that, Berlin's pretty cool place to visit.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 13, 2022)

I've been to George Floyd square.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (May 13, 2022)

First time I tried to visit the USA was because for a gig where me and my band should have played. The guy of that concert told us he would take care about paper work and legal stuff and everything. We should have had some "working visa" (?) which we hadn't because that would have cost money and he didn't want to pay for it. So we arrived at the airport and of course the security guys aksed us to come with them. They asked us what why we were visiting the US and we told them that we wanted to attempt a music festival. They asked for our phones and started to check them. Finally they found out that we are a band and were to play at that festival. They asked us for these working paper stuff which we hadn't and so we had to fly back immediately. It wasn't even possible to get these documents right there. We would have paid for that stuff but nope. 

Second time we tried to come to the USA for a gig we had all the necessary papers but two of us were denied entry because they have a criminal record. Unregulated mass imigriation from everywhere? No problem. 
White dudes who just want to have some fun, drink beer and play some music but did some bad stuff in their youth? "No, no entry, sorry guys, bye".

Had to go India once because for work and it's hot, it smells, it's loud, it's dirty, it's literally a shithole country. Everyone tries to scam you. You can't drink the water or you'll get sick. The food sucks and you'll get sick from it. When I arrived at my hotel there was a guy lying on the sidewalk. I thought he was drunk or stoned or whatever so I didn't care and moved on. Next day he was still lying around. Turned out he was dead. There are fucking corpses lying around on the sidewalks. 
Everything about India sucks.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 13, 2022)

Atomkrieg said:


> First time I tried to visit the USA was because for a gig where me and my band should have played. The guy of that concert told us he would take care about paper work and legal stuff and everything. We should have had some "working visa" (?) which we hadn't because that would have cost money and he didn't want to pay for it. So we arrived at the airport and of course the security guys aksed us to come with them. They asked us what why we were visiting the US and we told them that we wanted to attempt a music festival. They asked for our phones and started to check them. Finally they found out that we are a band and were to play at that festival. They asked us for these working paper stuff which we hadn't and so we had to fly back immediately. It wasn't even possible to get these documents right there. We would have paid for that stuff but nope.
> 
> Second time we tried to come to the USA for a gig we had all the necessary papers but two of us were denied entry because they have a criminal record. Unregulated mass imigriation from everywhere? No problem.
> White dudes who just want to have some fun, drink beer and play some music but did some bad stuff in their youth? "No, no entry, sorry guys, bye".
> ...


I've been to allot of places where they don't clean up dead animals but holy fuck dude, they must really just give no fucks over there. That's so sad and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Fialovy (May 13, 2022)

Hollywood, Florida, a little under a decade or so ago I stayed on the outskirts of there to catch a flight back after a trip with my mother and brother to the Keys tried to fill the rental with gas since they wanted us to do that, there was a bunch of police cars because someone got shot so nope, then we drove through there to look for our hotel and as far as the eye can see there were pawn shops and sex shops on every corner. We got to the hotel and it was surprisingly nice, then again, it was outside the city limits so there was that, still locked the doors and couldn't sleep though. We never found a good gas station to fill up the rental so the rental company charged us.


----------



## Divine right to rule (May 13, 2022)

Paris. Jesus Christ.
Runner up, eastern european and balkan towns with high percentage of gypsies. They live in literal trash.


----------



## Healthy Boy Brand (May 13, 2022)

Bradford, West Yorkshire. A vibrant multicultural metropolis in Northern England housing an ever-growing number of Pakis and Eastern European gypsies to the backdrop of post industrial decay.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 13, 2022)

Poland. It was full of Pollacks.


----------



## Meat Target (May 13, 2022)

St. Louis
Atlanta (airport motel where a furrycon was happening)
Kansas City (at a school with bullet holes in the window)
Topeka (did yardwork for people with very nasty-looking pitbulls)
anywhere in Ohio.


----------



## Fialovy (May 13, 2022)

Also I forgot to mention, word of advice for people traveling to Panama, if you want to get to Northern Panama to like the city of David or Bocas from Panama City, do NOT drive there, the mosquito coast as they call it is sketchy as fuck and the drug cartels hang out there. Take a plane via Panama Air, it is worth the money.


----------



## Russian Bot (May 13, 2022)

Atomkrieg said:


> First time I tried to visit the USA was because for a gig where me and my band should have played. The guy of that concert told us he would take care about paper work and legal stuff and everything. We should have had some "working visa" (?) which we hadn't because that would have cost money and he didn't want to pay for it. So we arrived at the airport and of course the security guys aksed us to come with them. They asked us what why we were visiting the US and we told them that we wanted to attempt a music festival. They asked for our phones and started to check them. Finally they found out that we are a band and were to play at that festival. They asked us for these working paper stuff which we hadn't and so we had to fly back immediately. It wasn't even possible to get these documents right there. We would have paid for that stuff but nope.
> 
> Second time we tried to come to the USA for a gig we had all the necessary papers but two of us were denied entry because they have a criminal record. Unregulated mass imigriation from everywhere? No problem.
> White dudes who just want to have some fun, drink beer and play some music but did some bad stuff in their youth? "No, no entry, sorry guys, bye".
> ...


About ten years ago a band I was in had a gig in a northern English shithole called Oldham. When we turned up to the pub we were playing at, the proprietor warned us not to go more than 100 yards from the venue, or risk violence. Might have had something to do with the singer being overly flamboyant  (he was straight...but he dressed in women's clothes. Surprisingly he got a lot of women). I think the mixture of 50% Asians and 50% white nationalists would have teamed up just to beat him.

There was trash everywhere on the streets, and every person we saw looked murderous. We didn't go further than 10 feet from the front door the entire night, and never went back.


----------



## LetterlandMafia (May 13, 2022)

Usb2200a said:


> Theres’s a few spots in Bristol, England that I should known better than to go too.
> Even for the dank.



Bristol seems to be fast becoming Britain's San Francisco: a proudly liberal/progressive city that doesn't seem to draw any correlation between that and declining living standards. Granted it doesn't seem to be as stabby as London is, though given the number of Londoners they import give it time.



Russian Bot said:


> About ten years ago a band I was in had a gig in a northern English shithole called Oldham. When we turned up to the pub we were playing at, the proprietor warned us not to go more than 100 yards from the venue, or risk violence. Might have had something to do with the singer being overly flamboyant  (he was straight...but he dressed in women's clothes. Surprisingly he got a lot of women). I think the mixture of 50% Asians and 50% white nationalists would have teamed up just to beat him.
> 
> There was trash everywhere on the streets, and every person we saw looked murderous. We didn't go further than 10 feet from the front door the entire night, and never went back.



It had race riots in the pre-BLM era which says a lot.


----------



## Onni Kalsarikännit (May 13, 2022)

Russian Bot said:


> About ten years ago a band I was in had a gig in a northern English shithole called Oldham. When we turned up to the pub we were playing at, the proprietor warned us not to go more than 100 yards from the venue, or risk violence. Might have had something to do with the singer being overly flamboyant  (he was straight...but he dressed in women's clothes. Surprisingly he got a lot of women). I think the mixture of 50% Asians and 50% white nationalists would have teamed up just to beat him.
> 
> There was trash everywhere on the streets, and every person we saw looked murderous. We didn't go further than 10 feet from the front door the entire night, and never went back.



We had this kind of situation in London. I can't remember the name of the part of London but everyone told us not go too far away from the venue bc lot's of Arabs/Muslims, Blacks, White Trash and gangs everywhere. It was a small venue, room for ~300 people.

We didn't have a singer like your band had bc my band back then played Black Metal and we all looked very obviously like evil Black Metal dudes. Dressed all in black, long hair, satanic shirts and patches everywhere. Everyone told us that we might be seen as guys from a biker gang which could cause trouble or people may get offended bc of the Satan stuff. 

We arrived around lunch time at the venue so we had some hours to waste and nothing really to do so we started exploring the neighbourhood and ran into a lot of people the others warned us before. But everyone was super kind and curious. 

Everywhere were signs that prohibited drinking alcohol in public but we didn't care. Later a police patrol showed up and they explained to us that we should at least hide our beer in paper bags. One of the cops even took a picture of me, posing beneath such a sign with beer in both hands hahaha
But tbh we played kind of dumb so that's maybe they went easy on us.

London was cool.


----------



## Stoneheart (May 13, 2022)

FYROM. realy realy strange place.


----------



## Untrue and Dishonest (May 13, 2022)

I know it‘s been said several times before, but Paris.
I was there for _one_ night. I booked a reasonably priced hotel that looked okay in the photos, it was even near the city centre. Me not checking it on streetview would bite me in the ass when I arrived. _Every single person_ I saw on the streets was black. There were tents on the sidewalk which was generally littered with thrash too. The hotel was not even the worst part, despite the cracked window and the stale crouissants for breakfast. No, it was the fact that after just a single night leaving the car unattended, it was broken into.
The punchline? All the food in the trunk (chips, cookies, etc) was missing, _except_ the fruit. And the wallet with cash inside it in the glove compartment.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 13, 2022)

paris
ive been to places like turkey and tunisia and they were more enjoyable than paris


----------



## Dysnomia (May 13, 2022)

I haven't been many places. The only states I've been to other than my home state of PA is New York, New Jersey and Delaware. A couple years ago I went to Atlantic City and it was horrible. My aunt, who has some money, took me to a nice hotel. But outside it was pretty seedy. The last time I was there I think was maybe 15 years ago. And even then it wasn't like it was when I was a kid in the 80s. But it was worse now. a lot of the cool shops are just tourist trap souvenir stands. Druggie beggers everywhere. Way more than I remember. It was funny to hear my 84 year old aunt  tell them to fuck off, in more polite terms of course. I hear Wildwood is super expensive now. Then we went to Ocean City and it was a lot cleaner and nicer.

Stupidest thing about Jersey though that was new to me was paper straws. For a milkshake? What kinda crack you smoking Jersey?

Also, Jersey is the last state to still have a law against self service gas. There was a story a few months back about how that might change. I had forgotten about it and it was just so weird that every time you had to stop for gas it was like an old Texaco commercial.

Back in 2020 when I was looking for my dog I had to go to animal control in Feltonville every few days to check. It's in North Philly and I would get off at Front and Wyoming right where that 14 year old got shot 14 times waiting for the school bus last year. Then I had walk down Front st to Hunting Park ave. You can tell that it must have been a Jewish area a long time ago. There's an old social hall dedicated to some Jewish guy that looks to be in a 30s style with all the original fancy metal marquee stuff rotting away. The building looks abandoned. I'm surprised it's not a bodega or one of those crazy screaming churches. The 7-11 was the nicest and cleanest I've ever been to though. One of the few ones where the air conditioner actually works. It was nice and cool in there.

There's still some nice houses down there, including some colonials. The well maintained ones have big fences around them and all the windows are barred. The rest looks like a bomb went off. Yet there was surprisingly less trash than in my own hood. No one bothered me and I actually did see a few white people. But for the most part I was like a vanilla chip in a sea of chocolate ones. POCs don't get how intimidating this is. Or they just don't care. That type of thing works both ways. But being a white woman in a black area is scary. That's not racist. It's reality.

But the worst is where I am right now. For 15 years I lived in a pretty nice area. Mostly white with lots of cops living there. Then I was forced to move back to my old hood. It was like moving to another planet. Fewer and fewer people speak English every years, I swear.  But those people are usually ok. It's the hoodrats that are the problem. 

There's trash everywhere. And I mean everywhere. People dump wherever they want. They'll even dump in front of your house. Graffiti is really bad now. The pandemic made it worse because kids were home from school with nothing to do so they spray painted everything. A crew cleans it up every few months then it's back to the way it is in a few days. Tent city addicts are everywhere and shoplifting from all the stores. If you are out at night past a certain time and are a woman everyone assumes you are a prostitute and harasses you endlessly.

It's so much worse than it was when I left. And back then I was being harassed a lot for being white. Now that's not so much. But it's still an issue. Black guys will sometimes spit when they walk by or follow me. I'm sure I'm not the only one it happens to. No one speaks up.

People don't get this at all and it's never talked about in the media. But reverse racism in black hoods is a problem. It's like they don't want you there. And my family has lived in this area since the mid 50s. If more people hadn't been scared off it wouldn't look like Detroit 2.0 now.


----------



## Least Concern (May 13, 2022)

Phoenix, Arizona. Had a connecting flight there that got cancelled so it turned into a layover. Made the mistake of getting a motel "near" the airport, which turned out to be like five miles away from the terminal as the Phoenix airport is like this sprawling multiplex such that is hard to describe as just one place. Maybe it was just that area, but something about the place was just _so_ sketch. I didn't feel safe even walking to the greasy spoon across the street from the motel. I definitely felt better once I finally got on the plane to get out of there.

I've definitely been to some sketch places overseas as well but I can't go into much detail without self-doxing. Suffice it to say that when you go somewhere to get a foreign visa, make sure you're actually going to a government consulate and speaking with a government employee.


----------



## Apochrypha (May 13, 2022)

Lmao down the street.

But I'm moving in like 2 months so it'll be better.


----------



## ProfessorCuckulus (May 13, 2022)

milwaukee. the place looked like a bomb was dropped on it. san frascico was also sketchy as hell. one street i walked down was just covered head to toe in bums. bart train always had human shit on it. was there visiting a close friend and wanted out the second i got out of the station. new york is also disgusting and filled with degenerates and immigrants and hood rats who dont wipe their ass. another city i wanted iut of the second i got there. word to the wise if you have friends who live in those cituies have them visit you instead.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (May 13, 2022)

Manchester and London. And some shithole town just out from Manchester. Can't remember the name, never going there again.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 13, 2022)

New Orleans. Went there as a kid and had a blast but that definitely wasn't a kid friendly city. Got to pet a baby alligator. Katrina destroyed the New Orleans I visited, so I'll pass on visiting nu-New Orleans.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (May 13, 2022)

Lived in Pleasant Grove, Texas (one of the worst parts of DFW) for a couple of months in the late 90s. Woke up every morning to gunshots or police/ambulance sirens. Every house in the neighborhood I was in was built like a compound, high fences around the whole yard, heavy duty doors, bars on the windows. Great time, had to drive 10 to 20 minutes to do anything because of how fucked the area is.

One time my battery died in a parking lot near the Harry Hines area of Dallas in the middle of the night. I was out driving around after work and the car was making some noise so I pulled over and turned it off, then couldn't get it to turn back on. I couldn't find anyone to give me a jump for quite a while. I went to the only businesses within sight of my car that were still open, a couple of "modeling" studios. The old Asian women running them had no idea what I was saying, they were just there to sell pussy lol. Eventually a guy who looked a lot like a pimp pulled up next to me, got out of his car and started walking towards one of the studios. When I asked him for a jump he was like "maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan", went inside the studio, came back out a minute later and left. A few minutes later a hooker came out of the same studio, got some jumper cables from her car and helped me out. She was really nice about the whole thing.


----------



## Uncle Sid (May 13, 2022)

Honduras. Murder capital of the world, baby!


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (May 13, 2022)

As a Central European Europoor Eurocuck I've visited a number of gypsy ghettos and traveled through even more of them, both the "dark part of town" and "not a single white-ish person" kind. Nothing beats having rows of gypsies watching in awe as you drive through town on your way to visit the dilapitated ruins of a 16th century fort and seeing the awe on their faces.
There's no braking or stopping in those places even if you run someone over. Especially if you run someone over.

Made the mistake in my youth to walk through one such place with a friend, both of us drunk as a skunk. Had a platoon of gyppos stop us.


Spoiler: a sudden encounter



"-Evenin', bruthas. You have any cigs for us?
-Wha, sorry, we don't smoke.
-Oh, thas okey.
-Sorry dude.
-Nao tell me, are u raysists?
-Who what how? Nah we ain't no raysists just two drunk metalheads on our way.
-Okey sorey we jus dun' like raysists
-Neither do we."


Gave them a couple cans of beer and they let us go in peace. Wouldn't go back to any of them even for a million €.


----------



## Clout $ Monei (May 13, 2022)

sasazuka said:


> Some areas of Paris were super-sketchy even in the late 1990s.





Divine right to rule said:


> Paris. Jesus Christ.





Untrue and Dishonest said:


> I know it‘s been said several times before, but Paris.





DumbDude42 said:


> paris
> ive been to places like turkey and tunisia and they were more enjoyable than paris



2024 Paris Olympics are going to be fun.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (May 13, 2022)

Pretty much all of Nevada is super sketchy. The last time we were out there checking out mines and bureau of land management areas someone called in two bodies that they found on the side of the road.


----------



## sasazuka (May 13, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> Also I forgot to mention, word of advice for people traveling to Panama, if you want to get to Northern Panama to like the city of David or Bocas from Panama City, do NOT drive there, the mosquito coast as they call it is sketchy as fuck and the drug cartels hang out there. Take a plane via Panama Air, it is worth the money.



The one thing in Panama I hope to do one day would be to visit that one Embera village that's set up for tourists. I actually find the Embera fascinating because they're like the northwesternmost Amazon-style tribe (who were previously in the Choco region of southern Colombia but they started emigrating north to the Darien in what is now Panama due to wanting to separate themselves from Spanish colonists). But I guess that would definitely be one of the places that I'd need to fly to the closest airport to get to because the only people in the Darien besides the Embera are the cartels and I'd rather only have first hand encounters with one of those two groups of people.


----------



## A-Stump (May 13, 2022)

Any of the hill country in West Virginia and Kentucky is dicey. Few of the hollers police won't even go to unless they absolutely have to. Just a bunch of psychopaths left to their own devices cooking meth and fighting dogs.


----------



## Butcher Pete (May 13, 2022)

Dili, East Timor during a war. Niggas cuttin’ off each other’s lips and hands and sheeit. Also the only place I ever actually got shot at, as opposed to just being menaced by shawty showin’ off his strap, gnomesayin’?

Fucking India with a UN-contracted NGO. First and only time. I don’t know who was sketchier, the locals or the members of the support team try to chat up underage poon. Imagine it being a year starting with a ‘2’ and still having to explain to ‘people’ that peeing in their own drinking water is bad (protip: they aren’t listening, they’re just waiting for you to hand out money/goodies). If it was not made obvious to you in other threads, never give your money to an NGO if you actually want to help people.

Memphrica, TN. Out of all the shitholes I’ve been to, I had never before seen billboards telling ‘people’ to not throw their babies in dumpsters. BONUS: the billboards all featured White people, but were only located in nigger neighborhoods.

Just the top three. I stopped traveling in my old age because I wanted to stop being the Accidental Shithole Tourist.


----------



## JULAY (May 13, 2022)

Well let's see... Probably easiest to break it down by country / region:

UK - Glasgow, hands down. I saw a guy getting stomped by six or seven people at a BP in the middle of the day on the first day I arrived. Glaswegians seemed to take this as a usual occurrence.

US - Either Baltimore, Detroit, or the shitty parts of Miami, specifically Little Haiti and the Opa-Locka Triangle. I've only passed through Detroit and Baltimore (and have no desire to visit either place ever again), but I lived in Miami for two years so I'm much more familiar with the hood parts of that city.

Mainland Europe - Exarchia in Athens. Jesus Christ, you don't see a single Greek person, it's all Syrian and Afghani refugees, and none of them work, they sell drugs and rob people for a living.

South America - Tough to say since there are so many desperately poor places everywhere, but I'd go with Ciudad Bolivar in Bogota or Comuna Trece in Medellin. Second place would go to some of the slums in Lima, particularly Villa Salvador and Los Olivos.

Asia - I haven't done a ton of traveling in Asia, but parts of Manila were ghetto as fuck and I wouldn't want to go back.

Africa - The entire continent is a shithole. I've never been there, and never will go there.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 13, 2022)

Navajo Indian reservation.

I also almost went to Ukraine in 2009.  To Donetsk specifically.  Yes, that Donetsk.


----------



## JULAY (May 13, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Navajo Indian reservation.
> 
> I also almost went to Ukraine in 2009.  To Donetsk specifically.  Yes, that Donetsk.


Now that you mention it, Wind River Rez out in Wyoming is sketchy as hell too.


----------



## Skitarii (May 13, 2022)

Târgovişte


----------



## MoffAlbert (May 13, 2022)

I'd state the obvious and say Washington D.C. or NYC, but allow me to be a bit of a hipster for a moment. Ever heard of a place called Arbor Hill in Albany, NY? The place is a real shitty ghetto where you could get shot, stabbed, and/or mugged in broad daylight. Any time a GPS tried to take me through it after the first time, I made it reroute way before I got there. Don't let the papers fool you, I assure you it's not one of America's greatest neighborhoods.


----------



## Least Concern (May 13, 2022)

Chocolate Wombat said:


> One time my battery died in a parking lot near the Harry Hines area of Dallas in the middle of the night. I was out driving around after work and the car was making some noise so I pulled over and turned it off, then couldn't get it to turn back on. I couldn't find anyone to give me a jump for quite a while. I went to the only businesses within sight of my car that were still open, a couple of "modeling" studios. The old Asian women running them had no idea what I was saying, they were just there to sell pussy lol. Eventually a guy who looked a lot like a pimp pulled up next to me, got out of his car and started walking towards one of the studios. When I asked him for a jump he was like "maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan", went inside the studio, came back out a minute later and left. A few minutes later a hooker came out of the same studio, got some jumper cables from her car and helped me out. She was really nice about the whole thing.


I mean, that sounds rather pleasant, to tell the truth.

Never heard of a modeling studio being a front for prostitution. How does that work? You hire a model to "pose for photography" or something?

From the times I've been to San Francisco, I haven't found it all that horrifying. Granted, the parts I was going to was the parts where a tech company had bought or rented office space, so maybe they weren't the scariest parts of town. The absolute _cost_ of everything was crazy, though; it's basically like an island where everything costs 1.5-2 times as much as the rest of the world. Definitely didn't mind getting out of there when I could for that reason alone.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 13, 2022)

The ghetto


----------



## eternal dog mongler (May 13, 2022)

JULAY said:


> Africa - The entire continent is a shithole. I've never been there, and never will go there.


Nah Africa is pretty fun. Just be smart and you won't get kidnapped or mugged. Knowing French helps too.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 13, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> Phoenix, Arizona. Had a connecting flight there that got cancelled so it turned into a layover. Made the mistake of getting a motel "near" the airport, which turned out to be like five miles away from the terminal the Phoenix airport is like this sprawling multiplex that is hard to describe as just one place. Maybe it was just that area, but something about the place was just _so_ sketch. I didn't feel safe even walking to the greasy spoon across the street from the motel. I definitely felt better once I finally got on the plane to get out of there.
> 
> I've definitely been to some sketch places overseas as well but I can't go into much detail without self-doxing. Suffice it to say that when you go somewhere to get a foreign visa, make sure you're actually going to a government consulate and speaking with a government employee.





Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Navajo Indian reservation.
> 
> I also almost went to Ukraine in 2009.  To Donetsk specifically.  Yes, that Donetsk.


Navajo rez ain't really that bad. It just looks like that.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 13, 2022)

Newark NJ. East Orange NJ. Patterson, NJ. Camden NJ.

Fuck it, just NJ. If it ain't niggers its guidos and different types of white trash.


----------



## Chocolate Wombat (May 13, 2022)

Least Concern said:


> I mean, that sounds rather pleasant, to tell the truth.


The Harry Hines area is one of the seedier parts of Dallas, it's where all the street walkers congregate, drugs get sold, people get mugged, stuff like that. I had gotten turned around on my way back home and took an exit off Stemmons to Walnut Hill, which would _eventually_ lead me to where I was going, but it cuts through some truly squalid places first.

Being stranded in that part of town in the middle of the night without a cell phone was not fun. It's funny in retrospect but was not a fun night.


Least Concern said:


> Never heard of a modeling studio being a front for prostitution. How does that work? You hire a model to "pose for photography" or something?


I'm not sure if this is a Texas thing or if other places had businesses like these studios. There were a couple of studios near where I lived in Austin during the early 2000s, despite me living in a relatively nice area. I asked an uncle about them and he explained it was basically a brothel, called it a "handjob hut."

I'm not sure if they still have studios like that in DFW, it was about 2008 or 2009 when I had the car trouble. Every once in a while there's a push to clean up prostitution in Dallas and all the shenanigans get shut down for a few months, but that part of town is always a disgusting mess, hookers or no.


----------



## Orange Tabby (May 13, 2022)

A majority of Florida. 
Kentucky is weird, sketchiest thing I saw was a fresh dead dog at a cell tower. Like people get so bored and meth-addled they just go up in the hills to drink and kill shit.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (May 13, 2022)

Personally, Cherokee, North Carolina is one of the saddest looking places I’ve been to. Very run down and very poor. The Harrah’s casino was surrounded by dilapidated mom and pop motels and fast food joints. I’ve been to the reservation several times for different reasons and just leave it feeling more depressed than I went in every time.

I missed this particular trip, but my sister maintains that passing through Cairo, Illinois was one of the weirdest experiences she ever had. Her exact description was that it felt like some Walking Dead shit. The town is very run down, borderline ghost town. People looked off to her. She couldn’t get out fast enough according to her.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (May 13, 2022)

A few years ago I stayed at a hotel that was impeccably clean and quite comfortable and pleasant. Like... Nice towels and toiletries in the bathroom, the breakfast was actually really good - incredibly soft and flaky homemade croissants and freshly made OJ... 
but the decor looked like the worst version of an 80s mcmansion and probably hadn't been updated since then. Like square mauve tiles with random contrasting ones with a flower on it, prints of famous impressionist paintings, shiny brass fixtures goddamn everywhere.



Feline Supremacist said:


> Newark NJ. East Orange NJ. Patterson, NJ. Camden NJ.
> 
> Fuck it, just NJ. If it ain't niggers its guidos and different types of white trash.


IMO, NJ feels surreal because it has very little draw of its own while being sandwiched between NYC and Philly, both major cities with their own appeal that doesn't spill across the Hudson or Delaware very much. I know that it*'*s not all like this, but the whole state just feels like urban spillover with little character of its own beyond the bland suburbanized cultures of two cities in different states that don't want much to do with it.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 14, 2022)

toilet_rainbow said:


> Cairo, Illinois was one of the weirdest experiences she ever had


Southern Illinois (south of I-70) in general is extremely backwater/trashy/sketchy/whatever you want to call it. Not many people realize that.


----------



## Latvophile (May 15, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> Or the Isle of Wight.


I've been there a lot of times growing up as a kid. Used to stay at a caravan park in St. Helens for a week.
Heard it's hell living there, though.

Anyway, the sketchiest place I've ever been to is Discord. Partly responsible for causing severe brain rot (and some other adjacent shit too but yeah). It's like throwing all the loonies from all the old communities into one and then forcing the old places to shut down and move to a private platform all while some people suddenly succumb to a commercial platform for the first time in basically ever.


----------



## Faket0Fake (May 15, 2022)

Wow I'm noticing a lot of people who live in the USA have never actually left the country. Paris is probably the biggest shithole there is, Eastern Europe and Central Asia is much more civilised than that dump. I was once delayed at Charles de Gaulle airport and a woman walking a dog past me stopped as her dog took a massive shit on the floor then walked away like nothing happened. One of those floor sweepers got it with his broom and dumped it in the bin then carried on sweeping the floor with it. French people are fucking gross.


----------



## Brutality (May 15, 2022)

I went to San Francisco in 2017, the place was (is) an absolute hellscape filled with used needles, bags of human shit, etc. That's when I realized that the typical descriptions of California weren't hyperbole, they were unironic fact


----------



## Latvophile (May 15, 2022)

Faket0Fake said:


> French people are fucking gross.


Strange to think the Japanese give them special privileges when it comes to anime compared to the rest of the Europe when the French are one of the most obtuse people out there (Quebec and Montreal are even fucking worse when it comes to being arrogant twats)... especially as littering is seen as extremely distasteful in Japan if I'm not mistaken.

Then again, I live literally a few miles away from the Channel Tunnel (though this is actually one of the nicest parts of the entire county, I'll be fucking honest, I'm glad to have got out of Thanet... parts of Margate make goop-covered Delfino Plaza in Mario Sunshine look ecstatic in comparison). I shouldn't be talking.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (May 15, 2022)

Iran. I really really want to go back with friends. It's a beautiful country and the regular people are lovely, aside from those human rights issues and having to cover up even as a female tourist.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 15, 2022)

Chillicothe, Ohio is known for three things. Being Ohio's first capital, smelling like a fart, and kidnappings.


----------



## Bogs (May 15, 2022)

Had to hitchhike from Montpellier to Berlin in 2014, my friends and I were mostly given good squats to sleep in and hang out which were fine despite the high crust factor, but some towns we were on our own and had to sleep in train stations. Rats and needles everywhere, and junkies with dogs waking us up (and the trains *never* function). French cities suck. Germany was a lot better, although the skinhead to squat ratio is quite high. We took a detour to the Czech Republic, it was pretty sketchy since we just had tents, but we never felt in danger. After that trip I always invested in overnight stay, and lo and behold Europe was a lot nicer. There’s no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## Random_Numbers140097 (May 15, 2022)

The lower East Side of Vancouver was really something. I had to go to Vancouver for work and ended up driving around that area. It was one of the more horrifying things I've ever seen. I felt bad thinking it, but the way people high out of their minds on fentanyl moved around reminded me of The Walking Dead. If the fentanyl/opioid addicts weren't just lying on the ground, they walked in this lurching way or they just stood there hunched over.

There were also loads of half dead people selling random stolen goods lined up along the sidewalk. Overall, that area was worse than any of the shantytowns I saw while in Brazil.

Remote regions of Northern Ontario are sketchy as hell. Most truck stops and motels have posters and PSAs in them about human trafficking. Many of then have information about who to call if you are a minor who  is being forced to work as a prostitute.


----------



## sasazuka (May 15, 2022)

Random_Numbers140097 said:


> Remote regions of Northern Ontario are sketchy as hell. Most truck stops and motels have posters and PSAs in them about human trafficking. Many of then have information about who to call if you are a minor who  is being forced to work as a prostitute.



Really? My escape plan for when I can't afford to rent anywhere in eastern or southern Ontario is to move somewhere in northern Ontario just big enough for there to be a Walmart, somewhere like Kenora or Kapuskasing,


----------



## Death Grip (May 15, 2022)

Florida. Cockroaches many of and some nutter threatening to kick my motel room door in at two in the morning never going there again.
Paris is very diverse nowadays but the hotel room was cheap and clean and the shysters who tried to pull something on me within five mins of checking in, were easily deterred.


----------



## Random_Numbers140097 (May 15, 2022)

sasazuka said:


> Really? My escape plan for when I can't afford to rent anywhere in eastern or southern Ontario is to move somewhere in northern Ontario just big enough for there to be a Walmart, somewhere like Kenora or Kapuskasing,



I'm sure if you aren't destitute or into drugs, it can be an okay place to live.  If you like wilderness, it's good for that. I was just really struck by all the prostitution PSAs. I suspect it's primarily young women or teenagers from remote reserves who end up being trafficked.

Dryden is outright depressing though. I was told that the pulp mill cut down production by a lot which put loads of people out of work. Kenora also seemed to have a lot of homeless people for its size.


----------



## Screamer (May 15, 2022)

Soda Popinski said:


> I went to San Francisco in 2017, the place was (is) an absolute hellscape filled with used needles, bags of human shit, etc. That's when I realized that the typical descriptions of California weren't hyperbole, they were unironic fact



Last time I was in San Fran I swear I encountered a Zombie. It was literally like out of a movie. Some oldish black guy, in a dirty old black suit. With shoe was barely holding apart. One literally seemed like the sole was barely attached and flapping. Slowly walking towards me on the foot path, out of his mind with a string of drool literally hanging from his mouth all the way down to the ground. I would move out of his way, he'd adjust to be coming toward me. So I just had to kind of rush past him quickly on the sidewalk.

You ain't seem homeless people until you've seen Californian homeless, that shit is insane.

A few days later I was out bar hopping in Oakland, walking back to a friends place they told me explicitly to not speak when passing people on the street because if they heard my accent we'd be robbed at gun point.

I've been to plenty of third world countries, but the fact San Fran sticks out is disturbing.


----------



## Astro Loafo (May 15, 2022)

While driving cross country several times for personal things. I have seen a few things that creep me out.


Texas

Part 1

I think it was on my first time driving through I was running low on gas and saw a gas station up the road. There was a sign blocking my view from it. So when I pulled up I saw an a abandoned gas station boarded up with a homeless man just hiding in the shade. Thought it was weird so I instead drove past it and parked on the side of the highway entrance ramp. Luckily I had a 5 gallon gas can and started filling my car with it. I then see a pair of SUVs pull up to the gas station. Im thinking, oh I guess they mistaked it as well. They looked like luxury SUVs. The people came out and started to talk to the homeless man. There were more people who appeared out of no where. A big dirty looking bald man from one of the SUVs just looked at me. He wouldn't stop eye contact. It then dawned on me that I was literally in the middle of a drug deal or some sort of cartel meeting. I just stopped a what I was doing and drove off.


Part 2

Texas southern route west to east late at night. There's plenty of do not pick up hitch hikers and deer crossing signs. I think it was 2 am. I was extremely tired. Driving near the east side of Texas, there was extremely tall grass everywhere. But since no one was around I had my high beams on and just sped on. Finally I saw movement up ahead in the grass. I started to drive slower just incase it was a deer getting ready to jump out ahead. It was a shirtless man. He had stripped black and white pants. Literally in the middle of nowhere. Just some man running, I was dumbfounded on what to do as I passed him. 2 mins later I see flashing lights. A barrage of police cars go speeding past me on the opposite lanes.


Mississippi

It was late at night, I was running late for a flight and found some creepy gas station to fill my rental. As I head towards the airport I turn to see a man collapsed on the road. I get out to see if he's okay. A truck is in front of him. It looks like another guy hidden in the back of the head light lighting is dragging him. I'm startled him. "Do you need help?" I asked. Bro looked like he just shit bricks. No he said. "Do you need ambulance?" I asked him. He then shakingly started to grovel. "Please please don't call the cops". I didn't know what to think. I asked "is he drunk?" "Yeah yeah, he's drunk please don't get us in trouble." He begged. I honestly have no idea if he was or wasn't. I didn't want to miss my flight either. I noticed a cop coming near the vicinity so I just left. I still have no idea if it was serious or not. Idk if that was a murder or if they were from the base nearby.


Mexico

Part 1

In some southern rural native town where I stayed with some family members. I would occasionally go to the internet cafes and just chill there. It was very boring but atleast I could unwind online. One day though, it had gotten late. I would walk up the mountain to get home. It was around a 5 mile run to get there. It gets extremely dark when there no lamp posts for miles. I was about to take my usual route when all of a sudden an overwhelming sense of dread hit me. I was literally only one mile away from making it home. But for some reason I couldn't move forward. It felt like there were eyes everywhere and everything was screaming. I was overwhelmed with paranoia. I just turned back and went the longer back road route and ended up getting picked up by cops who were patrolling the area. So it maybe late to mention that I was at another city for a month and then came back to this rural area just recently. The cops had suspected me of recent murders. And that's when I found out that the route I usually take had been littered with murders for the past month. Apparently a narco from Tijuana had traveled down here to try to hide out and they've been on a murder spree for some unknown reason. The next morning, the newspaper showed someone hacked to death the route I would have gone through.


Part 2

I had stayed with a rich family member in mexico for a month. I didn't like it. All my family ever did was force me to work for them. I guess he was trying to show me how to be a man but I was just a dumb teen. Eventually I would be done with whatever job they'd have me do and I would walk around the city. It was hard to get used to the military and city militia guards. But luckily I found teens my age who were into what I was into. I got into this niche group and their store conflicts. There were two stores a metal store and a punk store. And they would be in competition with each other. While the punk teens where my age and were cool with me, I sympathize more with the old metal dude. I'd end up hanging out at his place more and would just hear about his life and shit. The day I was about to leave to go back to my grandparents, I was going to go tell them bye. But my uncle was being an ass to me all month and really wanted to fk me over on my last day there. So I get forced to work one last time. And when I'm done I run out to go see everyone one last time. I noticed the metal dudes shop is closed with a candle on the front. I'm like... wtf... so I run to the punk dudes store and he tells me they shot him. They shot the martian. I just walk out of the store. I feel absolutely nothing. It's like everything's gone. I just keep walking all day till it becomes night. I end up some how at his home. I see his family, I see him. All I could think is why am I here. Why am I here. I try to hold myself together in front of his corpse. I give him a last evil eye hand sign and walk out. The screams of his wife still haunt me. If my uncle didn't stop me I could have been there. I keep thinking why am I even here. Why did this even happen?


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 15, 2022)

East Germany right after The Wall fell and Chechz right before it exploded.

Nothing gets more sketchy than that unless you count Portland at 1AM on a Saturday.


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (May 15, 2022)

West side of downtown. Boarded up old homes, gangs of niggers, drugs, and open violence.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 16, 2022)

mickey339 said:


> Greece.
> Absolute shithole. And I've been to New York.


Turk fingers typed this post


----------



## Dieter Laser (May 16, 2022)

It’s a tie between a warehouse rave in Baltimore and a strip club afterparty in an East Saint Louis, Illinois trap house.


----------



## Dvsilverwing (May 16, 2022)

Delivered food to Cherry Hill in Baltimore many times. Never got tipped, either.


----------



## mickey339 (May 16, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Turk fingers typed this post


Or greek.
You wouldn’t be able to discern them.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (May 16, 2022)

mickey339 said:


> Or greek.
> You wouldn’t be able to discern them.


Roach cope


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 16, 2022)

Either NYC or Las Vegas as a kid


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (May 16, 2022)

I regularly work in the Gary IN/East Chicago IN area, so there's that


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 16, 2022)

Haram Exercise said:


> West side of downtown. Boarded up old homes, gangs of niggers, drugs, and open violence.


Oh man, I can't tell you how many people I've passed on the sidewalk where I legitimately had to stop and ask myself "is this mf dead or just slumped after shooting up?".


----------



## Radola Gajda (May 16, 2022)

Brighton United Kingdom.
It made me realise why English were So eager to establish colonies around the globe. 
Funny part is original plan was to make my stay  one day longer and visit London. But for certain reason it didnt And when I traveled back home I read the news and some  commited isolated incident and murdered people in London on that day.


----------



## Dieter Laser (May 16, 2022)

Glowie Hunter Art Bell said:


> I regularly work in the Gary IN/East Chicago IN area, so there's that


Last time I was passing through Gary I made the mistake of getting gas. There was a dude cranking his hog in the bathroom, and a fistfight broke out in the parking lot, twice. 

I was there for all of 5 minutes and I won’t go back. 

I’ll pray for you.


----------



## Glowie Hunter Art Bell (May 16, 2022)

Dieter Laser said:


> Last time I was passing through Gary I made the mistake of getting gas. There was a dude cranking his hog in the bathroom, and a fistfight broke out in the parking lot, twice.
> 
> I was there for all of 5 minutes and I won’t go back.
> 
> I’ll pray for you.


I tend to stay in the mills, but I've definitely worked in and around the cities as well. 

Worst part for me is the roads straight out of mad max and the half functioning, half ignored stoplights/stop signs.


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (May 17, 2022)

Went to Istanbul by myself and ended up in a carpet shop owners house, his wife made me food while he showed me his nicer rugs, while I was eating some other guy came in the room and they started having a conversation in Turkish and it was then that I thought that going into some random guys house and eating and drinking whatever I was given was maybe not a good idea and I was probably going to be arse raped and murdered by two shifty looking Turkish guys, thankfully they just emptied my wallet instead with a £1400 carpet.


----------



## MadStan (May 17, 2022)

Taco Bell.

I still have nightmares about it.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 17, 2022)

MadStan said:


> Taco Bell.
> 
> I still have nightmares about it.


No other establishment has given me food poisoning multiple times at multiple locations in multiple states. The last straw was when I found pebbles of poop in my fruitista freeze.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (May 17, 2022)

downtown seattle
routinely? downtown portland


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (May 23, 2022)

Pine Ridge Reservation (town of Allen) in South Dakota, near the border of the badlands. Preface by saying this is a beautiful part of the country and a great state, but holy shit. 

The people in Pine Ridge live in literal shacks. It’s the lowest income per capita of anywhere in the entire US at like, $8,000 a year or some shit. Some of the health issues they face include 

- Tuberculosis: 800% higher than America as a whole
- Infant mortality: 300% higher than America as a whole
- Teen suicide: 150% higher than America as a whole - something like 1 in 4 people under 25 kill themselves 
- Approximately 85% of Lakota families are affected by alcoholism
- Approximately 50% of adults over the age of 40 have diabetes

There are feral dogs (we call em “res dogs”on the Great Plains) that run wild and actually killed a 12 year old girl a few years ago. The feds had to go In and shoot all these hyper aggressive feral dogs so they wouldn’t eat more children. It’s insanity. 

Serious meth/k2-spice/alcohol issues, lots of sexual assault and incest, something like 90% are unemployed. 75%+ drop out of HS. There’s nothing out there either, so they just sit and rot unless they get out.

Just look at this sign lmao


----------



## SandyCat (May 23, 2022)

A open 24/7 Walmart at 2AM

I saw a couple of melanin enriched individuals helping themselves to some reparations (niggers stealing) and because they noticed I saw them they later confronted me in the parking lot while I was getting into my car asking me if I 'was going to be a problem'. I immediately noped out of there

If Boondocks has taught me anything its if you're white just walk away


----------



## snailslime (May 23, 2022)

the appalachian mountains


----------



## GuitarRevi (May 23, 2022)

Turkey, Bodrum market, 1987. Someone tried to snatch me from my parents.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (May 23, 2022)

Speakeasy Electric said:


> Pine Ridge Reservation (town of Allen) in South Dakota, near the border of the badlands. Preface by saying this is a beautiful part of the country and a great state, but holy shit.
> 
> The people in Pine Ridge live in literal shacks. It’s the lowest income per capita of anywhere in the entire US at like, $8,000 a year or some shit. Some of the health issues they face include
> 
> ...


absolute state of natuve reserves


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (May 24, 2022)

Seattle, Washington and Portland, Oregon, smells like piss everywhere you go. I went there in 2017. The last time I've been to Los Angeles was in 2010.


----------



## DoomsdayElite (May 24, 2022)

Seedier blacker parts of Boston, like Dorchester and Roxbury. Open air drug market on a few blocks, it was Hamsterdam. Once I heard gunfire two streets over and fucking hoofed it to the nearest train stop.


----------



## CarlosDanger (May 24, 2022)

Jacksonville, Florida. The hotel I stayed at looked straight of Lord of War when Nicholas Cage goes to Africa. The door to my room looked like it was kicked in or a battering ram slammed into it.


----------



## Skitarii (May 24, 2022)

Stoneheart said:


> FYROM. realy realy strange place.


Fake country


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (May 24, 2022)

Glowie Hunter Art Bell said:


> I regularly work in the Gary IN/East Chicago IN area, so there's that



Gary, IN is just shocking.

The very air you breath there tastes of rust and decay.

You need to smell it to believe that such a horrible place actually exists.




I got attacked by baboons in Zimbabwe, both the animal and human kind, and I'd still give it a better review than Gary, IN.

Gary is worse than literally Africa.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 24, 2022)

Tallinn. The city was totally fucked by the Soviets. Ugliest city I've been in, outside of the "nicer" tourist streets of course.


----------



## grey area (May 24, 2022)

Port Moresby. All of PNG, really. Pretty much a failed state, violent crime is rampant and you don't want to be female. Look up _raskol gangs _if you're curious. This place is so far from ever having a chance at redemption that nothing short of total annihilation would suffice in purging the corruption from its core. Oh and it's humid as fuck.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (May 24, 2022)

My dad used to take my siblings and me to Panama City, Florida for Spring Break. Sometimes our "kiddie" Spring Break was at the same time as the college Spring Breaks. I particularly remember one time where the college kids were all over the fucking street, including into the road, and drinking, throwing shit, and dancing with their tits and asses barely covered. The hotel he tended to have us stay in wasn't in the worst part of town, but I still saw seedy shit on the way.

I went to Annapolis once and it smelled like shit there.

My sister knows someone that nearly died after drinking the water in Nepal (and is still fucked up physically from it years later), as well as another person that almost got kidnapped at the Italian/Slovenian border. My sister has also been to Naples, which I've heard is absolutely filthy, corrupt, and overrun by Gypsies. The only thing she commented on was that the pizza really was the best she ever had. 

I haven't really had any horrific or seedy encounters in my own international travels. I did have a shit time in Canada as a kid, but that mostly some National Lampoon shit that involved my sister puking on everyone from food poisoning while there was a storm raging outside our tent. A guy did come up to my partner and I and pretend to "shoot" us with a finger gun pose before running off while we were waiting for the bus in Turku, Finland, but Turku itself is nice. 



Thumb Butler said:


> Tallinn. The city was totally fucked by the Soviets. Ugliest city I've been in, outside of the "nicer" tourist streets of course.



I'm actually planning on visiting Tallinn for a day very soon, haha. The plan was to mostly stay in Old Town, though.


----------



## The Last Stand (May 24, 2022)

Philadelphia. A few times it's on the way from Ohio. Do not go into the West Side, especially at night.


----------



## Random_Numbers140097 (May 25, 2022)

Speakeasy Electric said:


> Pine Ridge Reservation (town of Allen) in South Dakota, near the border of the badlands. Preface by saying this is a beautiful part of the country and a great state, but holy shit.
> 
> The people in Pine Ridge live in literal shacks. It’s the lowest income per capita of anywhere in the entire US at like, $8,000 a year or some shit. Some of the health issues they face include
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, that's what most Canadian reserves are like. 

And the dog situation on them is similar. I follow an animal rescue on facebook that gets most of its dogs from reserves and it's a non-stop horror show of starving dogs with some of the most gruesome injuries and illnesses imaginable. Some injuries are because the dogs are more or less feral and have to fight each other for whatever scraps of food are around but some injuries are clearly inflicted by people (stab wounds, bullet wounds, etc). The pups are usually okay pets if taken early but the adult dogs are skittish as hell.


----------



## NoReturn (May 25, 2022)

There's a hostel outside of Sydney where I stayed once. That's the sketchiest place. 
On the flip side I think I also met a god around the same area so I guess it worked out.


----------



## Womanhater69 (May 25, 2022)

Daugavpils, completely filled with russians with various degrees of fetal alcohol syndrome, extremely aggressive for the pettiest shit, and generally being unpleasant to look or be around. The city was just ran over by soviet architecture, and while I can appreciate gommiblocks in various states of disrepair, this felt like the most oppressive shit.

Vienne, France.
I had to spend a nondescript number of years there. Mafia runs wild depending on the street, with lebanese, armenian and italian gangs/mafiafags going around. In the last year I spent there, I even saw a guy getting shanked, and heard what I later learned was a car bomb.
Somehow I felt safer there than in daugavpils.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 25, 2022)

Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (May 25, 2022)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> Gary, IN is just shocking.
> 
> The very air you breath there tastes of rust and decay.
> 
> ...


At least Zimbabwe has a nice warm tropical backdrop to experience the shitiness in. Gary on the other hand has brutal winters and not a single palm tree in sight. I feel like that aspect greatly contributes to how shitty it feels to be there.


----------



## OldSchoolBoxxu (May 25, 2022)

A Red Roof Inn outside of chicago. Floors were sticky, peephole in door was broken, sign at the office saying no refunds after 10 min, people cooking food on a barrel on fire. All while having a rental truck with all my stuff in it while moving cross country.


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (May 25, 2022)

Englewood, Chicago, dated sexy black chick from there for few years, gotta say it probably the most dangerous places I've been to. Also probably best times of my life too.


----------



## Dandelion Eyes (May 25, 2022)

Egypt. It's a third world country that lives off tourism, so naturally it's all run-down and all the shopkeepers are trying to swindle you, to ridiculous extent. For example, they could be showing you haw to tell apart a genuine basalt figurine from a lacquered gypsum one, but at the same store they're trying to pass off gypsum figurines as basalt ones.  Or that one guy who claimed that Bill Clinton visited his shop using magazine cutouts as proof.
The red sea was beautiful, though, and the valley of kings was impressive.


----------



## Johnny Salami (May 25, 2022)

Sopies in Okinawa


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (May 25, 2022)

Paris - France, Smells like shit looks like shit and it's more up it's own arse than London without anything like the claims to fame that benighted hell hole has.

NYC I was a kid like 6 years old and was there with my extended family on a trip and even as a Kid it felt like living in a Bug Hive, some of the architecture before 1950 is wonderful but man it's oppressive.

London, if there is any City I have had the misfortune to visit it's london, it has history but as a native unless you stick to the tourist, shopping area's, or upper class places you feel alien, nobody has the time of day for anyone who they dont personally know, it's more expensive than any other city on the face of the earth and the Air is dead not just warm, not just uncirculated but it's dead - Air that's dead had a smell and taste to it that's not unpleasant but isn't welcome almost like being the first guy into a Portapotty after a long weekend smells like farts long since gone, stale and unloved.


----------



## FUCKTHEPONY (May 25, 2022)

Russia - to be more specific: St. Petersburg. The whole country has some (what I call) development country issues that might not be as fucking bad as in some piss poor hellholes like India, but compared to your average even moderately wealthy or balanced European country shit's all over the place, fucking nothing works as it should, if you walk outside of the fine streets meant for tourists and rich people buildings look like shit, restaurant fixed salt shakers with fucking tape and etc etc. 



sasazuka said:


> Some areas of Paris were super-sketchy even in the late 1990s.





Phalanges Mycologist said:


> Paris - France, Smells like shit looks like shit ...


Fuck man, my uncle said exactly same shit about Paris making him feel uneasy and shit being just off vs. for example his at least somehow pleasant and relaxing experiences of London, Berlin or damn Oslo. Would love to know what kind of fucking direction that place is going.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (May 25, 2022)

FUCKTHEPONY said:


> Russia - to be more specific: St. Petersburg. The whole country has some (what I call) development country issues that might not be as fucking bad as in some piss poor hellholes like India, but compared to your average even moderately wealthy or balanced European country shit's all over the place, fucking nothing works as it should, if you walk outside of the fine streets meant for tourists and rich people buildings look like shit, restaurant fixed salt shakers with fucking tape and etc etc.



Russia has a problem called Skin Deep - the old Citys and Towns do have legitimately wonderful architecture but there was a short gap of time from the End of the Serfdom era to the Modern Era to Comunist  era things didn't develop naturally in the midern era they where trying to play catchup, and then in the early communist era they just threw things together to look appealing, post WW2 the Sovets embraced and sponsored as much brutalist hellholes as they could and we are now seeing the end result of that in a lot of urban areas and citys Soviet block box's with "Decorative" touches rather than something that is appealing by nature it trys to be attractive in the same way a £2 hooker does lots of cheap gloss over a pile of shit. 

The problem is today we don't build to say "This is who I / We are, this is my wealth and I chose to show off the level of artifice I can afford" we dont think much beyond a decade in urban or design planning what starts it's life as a box it can be a Starbux, Pizzahut, Calvin Cline, Etc, Etc and non of those buildings produce anything there is no acts of real creation in them.


FUCKTHEPONY said:


> Fuck man, my uncle said exactly same shit about Paris making him feel uneasy and shit being just off vs. for example his at least somehow pleasant and relaxing experiences of London, Berlin or damn Oslo. Would love to know what kind of fucking direction that place is going.



I can't put it into words, but I'm someone with a expressive and vulgar vocabulary and I cant find words that can do it justice how much so that Paris sucks. Ironically I feel that you could nuke the city and it would improve it's general comportment even if you back filled the crater with raw sewage.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 25, 2022)

Paris was a shithole but I've been to sub-Saharan Africa before so it was nothing new.


----------



## Ass Johnson (May 25, 2022)

Three way tie between Jacksonville, FL, DC, and Baltimore.


----------



## Jet Fuel Johnny (May 25, 2022)

Egypt.

Fuck, what a shit-hole.

Czechoslovakia
Bosnia

All bad, but nothing like Egypt.

No, wait. I've got one that was really really bad.

Tacoma, Washington, in the 1990's. Fuck...


----------



## Lee Crabb (May 25, 2022)

Richmond, Virginia

The Confederate Museum and the Confederate Whitehouse were pretty cool though.


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (May 25, 2022)

The Bronx. It was made very clear to me by derelicts that my kind hadn't been there since the 70s


----------



## Begemot (May 25, 2022)

Nykysnottrans said:


> For me it was Gibraltar. It's this tiny plot of land that's officially Overseas British Territory within Spain and there is something so incredibly off about that place. I felt uncomfortable throughout my brief stay there. Everything looks normal and regular but it's like a facade, like a Disneyland version of what a British city on the Mediterranean would be like. Then there's that runway for planes that's right next to the road and the promenade leading into the city. You walk into the city with huge planes landing right next to you. I could not believe this was allowed.  I shudder to think what would happen if a plane ever crashed there, I think half of Gibraltar would be wiped off the map.
> 
> Edit: here's a video of what I'm referring to


I find the idea of you being unsettled by this place kind of interesting. I get what you mean.There's a term called the non-place by Aule but it typically is preducated on airports and such. Was it just a weird fusion of all those cultures?

https://www.oxfordreference.com/view/10.1093/oi/authority.20110803100237780


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (May 26, 2022)

The last few times I've visited friends in Baltimore, MD, I have witnessed law enforcement either harassing an innocent group of saggyjean americans or raiding a row house.  We were sitting in a living room when a SWAT team raided the next house over, heard a stun grenade go off.  Those friends fled the city shortly after thankfully.  I've also seen rats in broad daylight there a few times.

Italy is a hive of pickpocketing gypsies, no matter where you go, no matter what time of day.  I hear in the last few years the police have made considerable progress at least cleaning up the tourist areas, but I haven't been since 2014.  If it's still the same, never let a passerby spot where you keep your wallet or your phone.  When I was in university a group of us took a trip.  We were in Rome near the Forum and some idiot had his cash out to count it and had it snatched right out of his hands.

Paris is overrated, overexpensive, overcrowded, filthy, and the people are nasty to foreigners, even fellow Euros.  The big secret the French probably don't want you to know is that most of Europe hates the French too or at least Parisians.  Rudest people on Earth.  I've visited third world countries that were nicer in every aspect than Paris.



Jet Fuel Johnny said:


> Tacoma, Washington, in the 1990's. Fuck...


I lived in the area a few years ago and had to go into Tacoma occasionally.  It's not any better now.  Even driving down I-5 you can smell the sewage.


----------



## Aunt Marge (May 26, 2022)

Inglewood in NZ. Stayed for a night in the shittiest house on the shittiest street.


----------



## Zdzislaw Beksinski (May 26, 2022)

Maybe not really seedy, but the worst place I've been to has to be Venice. It feels like a simulation of a small town, a Disney Land of sorts. The only people who "live" there pretty much are those that run B&Bs, hotels, hostels, restaurants -- or just work in the touristic sector in general. There is nothing about it that resembles a normal, lived-in town.

The "sea" is ugly, the canals smell like literal shit, getting there is a pain (unless you're coming in at the harbor, you can only get in Venice via either car or train, but because parking costs so much, you are better off just getting on the train), everything is way too expensive, and there are too many tourists.

Go to Trieste instead.


----------



## murph (May 26, 2022)

Rampart Street in New Orleans. Walked into a bar filled with gay black people and there wasn't a literal screech of the needle on a record being lifted off but it was that flavor. Ordered a drink so as not to be rude, got chatted up by a transvestite, excused myself and went back to the hotel. 

Well, you live and learn.


----------



## Random_Numbers140097 (May 26, 2022)

grey area said:


> Port Moresby. All of PNG, really. Pretty much a failed state, violent crime is rampant and you don't want to be female. Look up _raskol gangs _if you're curious. This place is so far from ever having a chance at redemption that nothing short of total annihilation would suffice in purging the corruption from its core. Oh and it's humid as fuck.



I have a weird interest in the place, but I don't think I'd have the courage to go there (I'm female). 

I watched this documentary and it's quite disturbing. I feel horrible for any woman who has to live there.  

World's Most Dangerous City

The men talk about gang raping women in a very casual way. It's freaky.

I had a guide (in a different country) who had been to PNG 14 times, working as a tour guide. I was impressed that he was still alive. He said minimizing any risk requires heaps of money for security and air travel (the roads are usually mud tracks and infested with violent car jackers) and he said that travelling alone (without reliable guides) is extremely dangerous. Travel itineraries usually need changing due to outbreaks of intertribal violence.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (May 26, 2022)

I'm from Venezuela, hard to top my home city or traveling within my own country.

I traveled to the other side of the country once on bus, on both the ride there and the way back  gangs tried to stop the bus by throwing rocks at the windows. Its standard fair on Venezuelan highways, all bus drivers know to hit the pedal and never stop for nothing, else a pack of feral niggers from some of those shitty ghettos  would have mugged everyone and possibly raped the women

I once stayed with a friend for a few days on a shithole beach town about 30 min away from a small city called Puerto La Cruz. The roads were not paved, there were no street lights beyond the lights on the houses themselves, pitch dark, no traffic lights or nothing. His family has left him borrow a house they had there but it was ransacked, there was already nothing to steal on there, they even took the toilet and the window frames, i am pretty sure that place ended up being permanently invaded and lost to niggers not long after we left. We ended up just crashing at the neighbors who were his family's friends who lived there so locals left us alone and wasn't all that bad but what a dump to live in.

Outside my own country the ugliest places are in the united states, hands down. I am not a big fan of Florida specially.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 26, 2022)

I haven’t been since the late 90’s but visited family in South  Bend, Indiana for the summer. It combined the worst parts of Chicago but yet inbred hick culture, all in a small package.  
And that was about the time Hot Topic and OxyContin were really fresh and new so going to all ages shows were a real bummer. Now that I think about its it seemed to be a testing ground to develop the whole non-binary dangerhair everything is gay and ugly and gloomy. 
I’m tryna watch a punk show, not see what looks like two 13 year old boys with lots of piercings finger each other’s yeasty twats.
They even had two competing local music zines, one that seemed to be mostly stolen/photocopied articles from lad magazines.


----------



## DeeDee Megadoodoo (May 27, 2022)

The entire train line in LA. Saw a tranny making out with some dude, and they both smelled like vomit. Then a junkie got in and started arguing with the empty seat next to him while the vomit fags kept going at it.


----------



## Wongel (May 27, 2022)

For me it is Paris. 
Been there couple of times now, 3 times I had to stay for a day-ish  to catch a connecting flight and once for 3 day trip to see the city. 

Like most other major city's in Europe its overrun by Muslims, Africans and homeless people. Its filthy, criminals everywhere and you are not even safe of being robbed, scammed or tricked around the major land marks. A dude tried to steal my phone while I was standing near that glas pyramid of the Louvre. 
If you still want to visit, keep it as short as possible and then move on. 

Nowadays I wouldn't even leave the airport if had to kill a day's worth of time to get another flight. Its better to sleep on some airport bench or the floor even.

Tldr: Paris is shit.


----------



## Loona (May 28, 2022)

It's been mentioned before, but Corpus Christi, Texas fucking sucks.
I was there for a day and everything looked shitty and run-down like I was in Detroit or something.
Also, it was there that my iPhone's GPS kept acting really fucking weird. Sometimes the navigation would use a voice that sounded muffled, and it would switch back to the normal voice mid-sentence. This had never happened to me before and it hasn't happened since. On top of that, the GPS kept giving me garbage directions that kept me in a loop in this INCREDIBLY sketchy neighborhood full of dark, dingy houses that were more like shacks. Gave me the creeps, especially since it was past dark.


----------



## Nykysnottrans (May 29, 2022)

Begemot said:


> I find the idea of you being unsettled by this place kind of interesting. I get what you mean.There's a term called the non-place by Aule but it typically is preducated on airports and such. Was it just a weird fusion of all those cultures?


No, I didn't mind "the fusion of cultures" because there are already a lot of retired Brits living on the Spanish coast, so that wasn't so weird, though there was obviously something incredibly tacky about the Brits building a replica of a small British town on the Spanish coast (hence why I described it as Disney-like). I wouldn't call it a non-place though, I associate that with a whole different level of alienation. I was creeped out by the fact that they allowed huge ass planes to land and take off this close to cars, pedestrians and a residential area, when you're just courting a major plane crash with countless of unnecessary casualties and destroyed buildings. The fact that everyone there just went along like this wasn't an imminent threat hanging over their heads also unsettled me, like they were used to it and were like: "That'll never happen here!". I know a lot of people who live close to airports get used to having planes so close to them but I still think it's too risky and definitely not a risk I am willing to take. I want my vacation to be quiet and restful, not stressing out over planes getting too close, LMAO.


----------



## sasazuka (May 30, 2022)

FUCKTHEPONY said:


> Russia - to be more specific: St. Petersburg. The whole country has some (what I call) development country issues that might not be as fucking bad as in some piss poor hellholes like India, but compared to your average even moderately wealthy or balanced European country shit's all over the place, fucking nothing works as it should, if you walk outside of the fine streets meant for tourists and rich people buildings look like shit, restaurant fixed salt shakers with fucking tape and etc etc.



St. Petersburg looks lovely in _Project Gotham Racing 4_ on the XBox 360 but I suppose that they only focused on the most classical parts of the city.

Some parts of the St. Petersburg map in _PGR 4_ remind me more of Venice than Russia with very narrow streets along canals.


----------



## deerPropaganda (Jun 4, 2022)

Detroit.


----------



## Death Grip (Jun 4, 2022)

CarlosDanger said:


> Jacksonville, Florida. The hotel I stayed at looked straight of Lord of War when Nicholas Cage goes to Africa. The door to my room looked like it was kicked in or a battering ram slammed into it.


Sounds like we stayed in the same place, were there cockroaches too?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 4, 2022)

deerPropaganda said:


> Detroit.


Oh yeah, I went to the palace of Auburn Hills to see Korn and it looked pretty fucked. The Arbys we stopped at was locked down like a currency exchange. We kinda got lost on the way back and drove through a section 8 complex that looked like something out of a dystopia movie.


----------



## Spunt (Jun 4, 2022)

Lille, France. I've never felt so unsafe anywhere else, and I've been to the worst parts of London and Paris, as well as Fort Lauderdale, Wilkes-Barre and Melilla (Spanish enclave in Morocco that seems to exist entirely for the purposes of drug smuggling).


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 4, 2022)

I've been to a an nearly abandonned military camp in a south american country.
My mom knew someone that could find us a nice place to stay during our trip there.
That someone was nuts and made us pray in the bathroom and dropped us to a half abandonned military dorm.
It looked like a concentration camp.


----------



## ISEEYOU (Jun 4, 2022)

Sittwe almost a decade ago, around the time of the purges.


----------



## Wormy (Jun 4, 2022)

For a time, a friend of mine lived way up one of the nearest mountains (not just hills) out in the area that you'd swear you entered a real life version of the village from Resident Evil 4 where people probably strung lost yankee tourists up for meat and meth was probably the safest drug they sold. Only advantage being from 'round here is that you actually know the place is like that.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 6, 2022)

sasazuka said:


> Some parts of the St. Petersburg map in _PGR 4_ remind me more of Venice than Russia with very narrow streets along canals.


St Petersburg was designed by Peter The Great to closely resemble Venice, because he was super into westernizing Russia and shit


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (Jun 6, 2022)

some niggerhood in nyc in the early 90s


----------



## Quack_Quack (Jun 6, 2022)

Healthy Boy Brand said:


> Bradford, West Yorkshire. A vibrant multicultural metropolis in Northern England housing an ever-growing number of Pakis and Eastern European gypsies to the backdrop of post industrial decay.



Afbradistan



Petit Charat said:


> Strange to think the Japanese give them special privileges when it comes to anime compared to the rest of the Europe when the French are one of the most obtuse people out there (Quebec and Montreal are even fucking worse when it comes to being arrogant twats)... especially as littering is seen as extremely distasteful in Japan if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Then again, I live literally a few miles away from the Channel Tunnel (though this is actually one of the nicest parts of the entire county, I'll be fucking honest, I'm glad to have got out of Thanet... parts of Margate make goop-covered Delfino Plaza in Mario Sunshine look ecstatic in comparison). I shouldn't be talking.



I believe I know where you live


----------



## Padam (Jun 7, 2022)

Conan O'Barbarian said:


> Paris is overrated, overexpensive, overcrowded, filthy, and the people are nasty to foreigners, even fellow Euros.  The big secret the French probably don't want you to know is that most of Europe hates the French too or at least Parisians.  Rudest people on Earth.  I've visited third world countries that were nicer in every aspect than Paris.


Even in France, Paris, its inhabitants and the surrounding region have a very bad reputation. Paris is not representative of the rest of France, where life is good and nature is beautiful. In France, avoid the Paris region, the main cities and the northernmost part of the country (which presents little touristic interest and has been economically devastated since the end of heavy industry in the 1990s).

As for the behavior of the French with foreigners, it is unfortunately true. People are quite rude with tourists, especially Anglo-Saxons and Germans.


----------



## Conan O'Barbarian (Jun 7, 2022)

Padam said:


> Even in France, Paris, its inhabitants and the surrounding region have a very bad reputation. Paris is not representative of the rest of France, where life is good and nature is beautiful. In France, avoid the Paris region, the main cities and the northernmost part of the country (which presents little touristic interest and has been economically devastated since the end of heavy industry in the 1990s).
> 
> As for the behavior of the French with foreigners, it is unfortunately true. People are quite rude with tourists, especially Anglo-Saxons and Germans.


Glad to see they're still burning bridges and nothing has changed.  

Paris is shit, but I agree most of the rest of France is worthwhile to visit.


----------



## Madre Muerte (Jun 7, 2022)

New Orleans, never saw a white person outside the hotel. A hobo tried to sell me a moldy cheese sandwich for 20 dollars while I was walking along a bridge at night. Nighttime was eerily quiet. Trash everywhere. Lots of homeless people.


----------



## Xanen (Jun 8, 2022)

France. I'm only saying this because I almost died.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jun 10, 2022)

I swear I must be the only person who had a positive opinion of Paris when I visited. There was ONE exception to my week-long stay: the niggers lining the underground tunnels in the Gare du Nord, screaming and shouting.

Literally everything else was great. I recall even speaking to a French lady (initially in French, then English when I couldn't keep up,) about how people are so nice in Paris, and how everyone is helpful. That was honestly my experience.

One of the overnight concierges in the hotel was a bit of a troll, but it was more good natured ribbing than rudeness.


----------



## Cupronickel (Jun 10, 2022)

Some city in Belize that I visited on a trip with my family when I was about 12. I remember everything being absolutely filthy (even for 3rd world standards, and keep in mind we were in a tourist area near our ship) but what really did it for me was when we saw some girl, probably about 8-9 years old, casually taking a piss on the sidewalk. Absolutely wonderful experience.


----------



## CarlosDanger (Jun 10, 2022)

Death Grip said:


> Sounds like we stayed in the same place, were there cockroaches too?


Yes lol.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Jun 10, 2022)

I was staying in the car with my brother behind a pie shop at night while our parents went in. 

Saw two dudes pushing a duffle bag in a shopping cart under the cover of night.


----------



## Begemot (Jun 10, 2022)

Xanen said:


> France. I'm only saying this because I almost died.


You know you can't just leave us hanging.....


This is making me realise how safe Australia has been for me. I've typically avoided bad places, maybe my life would be more interesting if I had not.


----------



## toilet_rainbow (Jun 11, 2022)

Can confirm that MLK Jr Drive in Atlanta lives up to its stereotype. Super run down, homeless and druggies everywhere. Just driving through the area you worry about being carjacked or shot at. It’s also one of the few places I ever saw my old man genuinely afraid. 

Probably cheating, because MLK road. But sketchy it is, so


----------



## Xanen (Jun 11, 2022)

Begemot said:


> You know you can't just leave us hanging.....
> 
> 
> This is making me realise how safe Australia has been for me. I've typically avoided bad places, maybe my life would be more interesting if I had not.


I was eight at the time, collecting rocks on the shore of La Manche. Some big fuck off wave drags me into the water. I was hanging on to dear life to a rock for a solid minute before my dad scooped me up and saved me.

Fuck France.


----------



## Death Grip (Jul 28, 2022)

@CarlosDanger I was really hoping to find a Jason Mendoza cut off to do a selfie with.
But no joy,, oh well at least my last night there was in a fab hotel who also gave me a free bottle of fizz 
Got a great deal from Hotwire...


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 28, 2022)

Russian Bot said:


> About ten years ago a band I was in had a gig in a northern English shithole called Oldham. When we turned up to the pub we were playing at, the proprietor warned us not to go more than 100 yards from the venue, or risk violence. Might have had something to do with the singer being overly flamboyant  (he was straight...but he dressed in women's clothes. Surprisingly he got a lot of women). I think the mixture of 50% Asians and 50% white nationalists would have teamed up just to beat him.
> 
> There was trash everywhere on the streets, and every person we saw looked murderous. We didn't go further than 10 feet from the front door the entire night, and never went back.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2001_Oldham_riots


----------



## MysticMisty (Jul 29, 2022)

Speakeasy Electric said:


> Pine Ridge Reservation (town of Allen) in South Dakota, near the border of the badlands. Preface by saying this is a beautiful part of the country and a great state, but holy shit.
> 
> The people in Pine Ridge live in literal shacks. It’s the lowest income per capita of anywhere in the entire US at like, $8,000 a year or some shit. Some of the health issues they face include
> 
> ...


Can confirm that Pine Ridge is the absolute worst Indian Reservation in the entire country by far. My parents had to go out there once for whatever reason, and as I was too young to be left alone (and my sister was unavailable to watch me for whatever reason) I was dragged along. Knowing my mom she probably thought that seeing the scenery would be good for me. Badlands and rolling grasslands, things like that. The first thing we saw when we arrived was a bunch of guys sitting around huffing spraypaint to get high. Mom encouraged me to just read after that until we were officially out of there.



Flavius Claudius Julianus said:


> I swear I must be the only person who had a positive opinion of Paris when I visited. There was ONE exception to my week-long stay: the niggers lining the underground tunnels in the Gare du Nord, screaming and shouting.
> 
> Literally everything else was great. I recall even speaking to a French lady (initially in French, then English when I couldn't keep up,) about how people are so nice in Paris, and how everyone is helpful. That was honestly my experience.
> 
> One of the overnight concierges in the hotel was a bit of a troll, but it was more good natured ribbing than rudeness.


Same, the only one really upset was my dad, who had Japanese levels of expectations for Paris and probably could've been diagnosed with Post-Paris Syndrome. But it doesn't take much to turn my dad into a raging asshole. The worst thing that happened was we had money stolen in our hotel room, but my mom freely admits it was her fault for leaving Spanish Pesos out in the open (this was before the Euro). Everyone was nice and patient with us despite being American. This was true for all the places in France we went to.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 29, 2022)

I was in New York for a single day and it was like a scene out of a movie specifically designed to show how disgusting and sketchy a place could be. 

So firstly, I got off my bus and got a hotdog at a vender. Not two seconds later a pigeon walks right over my shoe as if it just isn’t afraid of people. That was my first red flag. Disgusting rat birds. Then as I’m going around the city I see this guy selling fake Gucci purses out of an alleyway. I remember there being tons of trash on the sidewalks and every person I met was just generally unpleasant and or hostile.

As well I’m pretty sure I witnessed a murder


----------



## SpergPatrol (Jul 29, 2022)

Every place protrayed in movies as a amazing place is always in reality extremely sketchy.
I have traveled to almost all of them except paris due to my family saw that, and always wanted to go to those places.

Here is a surprise, they never went back.

The Bahamas was the worst one, every tourist was wrangled like cattle because anywhere outside of the tourist zone was basically a hellhole.
God I don't know why people vacation there because that shit was so run down if you looked beyond the tourist area


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Jul 29, 2022)

DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I was in New York for a single day and it was like a scene out of a movie specifically designed to show how disgusting and sketchy a place could be.
> 
> So firstly, I got off my bus and got a hotdog at a vender. Not two seconds later a pigeon walks right over my shoe as if it just isn’t afraid of people. That was my first red flag. Disgusting rat birds. Then as I’m going around the city I see this guy selling fake Gucci purses out of an alleyway. I remember there being tons of trash on the sidewalks and every person I met was just generally unpleasant and or hostile.
> 
> As well I’m pretty sure I witnessed a murder


New York sounds fucking horrific lol, adding up your account and the million others in this thread.

For the Americans: where should a Bong go on his first American journey? I was thinking either a broad tour of the southern states, or New England for the concentration of early US history, architecture, museums, etc. But I've heard NE is faggy as fuck and woke these days.


----------



## Speakeasy Electric (Jul 29, 2022)

Flavius Claudius Julianus said:


> New York sounds fucking horrific lol, adding up your account and the million others in this thread.
> 
> For the Americans: where should a Bong go on his first American journey? I was thinking either a broad tour of the southern states, or New England for the concentration of early US history, architecture, museums, etc. But I've heard NE is faggy as fuck and woke these days.


If you want to avoid woke you’ll need to avoid all major cities. You go to flyover country. Flyover country is a political term referring to the elite wealthy, politicians and media that live on the east and west coast and have no understanding and disdain for "real" Americans that live everywhere else.


----------

